# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Trucos con monedas

## galymagic

Soy un neofito de la magia.  Me interesan los trucos con monedas.  Que me recomendarian (truco) para iniciarme en la numismagia.  Tengan en cuenta que mi habilidad con los dedos se limitan a teclear y sacar mocos.
Saludos.

----------


## Ella

-Por favor, utiliza el buscador que el tema esta muy tratado e incluso hay posits al respecto 

-si tienes oportunidad, presentate en la seccion de Nuevos Miembros como nuevo usuario del foro.

----------

